
Why Android conquered iPhone but not the iPad - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/03/why-android-conquered-iphone-but-not-the-ipad/
======
robinwarren
I don't think this person has much of a clue. The reason there are more
android phones out these isn't because people are choosing phones with
removable batteries etc. It's because they're getting them free or cheap with
their contracts. There is very little in the reasons for the iPads dominance
which isn't likely to be changed given time.

I see very little in the claims as to why iPad is dominant which isn't

------
rbanffy
To risk being obvious, because there is no device the same size as the iPad at
the USD499 price range?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
He's not talking about now though, he's talking about _ever_.

The iPhone was overtaken by Android in sales 3 years after launch. I'd be
surprised if it took longer for Android tablets to overtake since Android
generally is on a roll, and I'd also guess a big driver will be that they will
be cheaper and so expand the market to people who just can't justify the price
of an iPad now or in the future.

This seems bleeding obvious to me, but it would appear to run counter to the
commonly held wisdom.

